# Changed Trans. oil with Red Line MT-90



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Glad to have this project finished. 

Fed Ex dropped by, a couple weeks ago, with four quarts of Red Line MT-90 that I ordered from JEGS High Performance - Car, Truck, Street, and Drag Racing Performance Parts

You might (and I mean maybe) be able to find a GL-4 gear oil at a parts store; but a synthetic GL-4? nearly impossible.

I pulled the shifter boots out of the interior (no, they will never go back correctly) and un-clipped the shifter. Then I attached a short piece of 1/2" vinyl tubbing to a long narrow funnel. With the end of the tube in the fill hole, it is easy to pour oil into the funnel while sitting in the driver's seat.

About 2 and 3/4 quarts filled the case to the bottom of the fill hole. Then maybe another 3/4 of a quart was poured into the shifter tube. 

Thanks for the info 88pathoffroad; I drained 5 and 3/4 pints and was able to add about 7. 

On to the next project


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

veesix,

I'm thinking of switching to RL MT-90. See any improvements in shifting?

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes. The transmission runs quieter and, I am hoping that it will run cooler. 

I had noticed that the metal part of the shifter was getting very warm during a drive. Yes, the heat is from the tranny, but is it caused by the trans.? or is it engine block (and catalytic conv.) heat that moves through the tans. and into the shifter?

I took the truck on one commute, last week, and so far I would have to say "the tranny runs cooler". A few more long trips and will have a better idea.

After I pulled the shifter, I realized how much crud had built up in the teflon bearings. I flushed these parts with some brake cleaner and then put some gear oil to it. 

A rubber gasket had, at one time, covered the open area where the shifter enters the trans. But that had long ago turned to shreds of brittle cr-p. A few long strips of duct tape are now in it's place.

If your tansmission takes GL-4 then the Red Line MT-90 is a good choice. Penzoil make a synthetic GL-4; best of luck finding some though.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

Another alternative to Red Line (if you cannot find it locally) is Royal Purple synthetic lubes. Type "Royal Purple" into Google and it will give you their web site. I have been running their lubes for several years with no problems. Yes they make a GL-4 for manual trannys with "soft" synchronizer rings. I have 175K on my 90 pathfinder with only a little gear whine. I only found about Red Line after I came to this forum. I bet either one would be fine.


----------

